# New England Grand Prix, July 1-3, 2005



## BrandO (Aug 5, 2003)

It's never to early to start planning for events in 2005. Our 10th annual New England Grand Prix is scheduled for July 1st. through the 3rd. This is one of the largest nitro on-road racing events in our region. If you have not been to Route 106 Race Park you need to make the trip. So come to NH and make a long weekend out of it. A host hotel has been set up with great rates for racers. Rooms will fill up fast at this price so get yours early.

Check out the event page at
http://www.106racepark.com/racing/grandprix.htm

Or go to the track website. Click on racing programs to see some pics of the track.
http://www.106racepark.com

If you have any questions about our track or event just send me an email. We are also looking for some more sponsors to make this great event an outstanding one. If your company would like to get involved please contact me directly.

Hank from Hobbytalk has agreed to get on board and help with our event. Hobbytalk will help to get our event some exposure that an event like this needs. Thank you Hank.


----------

